# فوائــــــد التجـــــــارب و الضيـــقات



## happy angel (17 مارس 2010)

فوائــــــد التجـــــــارب و الضيـــقات

لولا أن التجارب شىء نافع... ما كان الله الشفوق يسمح بها

فبالتجارب سننال ملكوت السموات

فكما أن الطالب ينبغى أن يتعب و يكد لبحصل على شهادة التفوق

نحن أيضا " بضيقات كثيرة ينبغى أن ندخل ملكوت الله " ( أع 33:13 )

ف " ما أضيق الباب و أكرب الطريق الذى يؤدى إلى الحياة. و قليلون هم الذين يجدونه " ( مت 14:7 )

لذا ينبغى علينا أن نتعب

و " كل واحد سيأخذ أجرته بحسب تعبه " ( 1كو 8:3 )

و لكن فى ضيقاتنا... لا نفقد سلامنا و رجائنا بالله " مكتئبين فى كل شىء... لكن غير متضايقين , مضطهدين... لكن غير متروكين " ( 2كو 8:4 ,9 )

" كمائتين و ها نحن نحيا , كحزانى و نحن دائما فرحون... كان لا شىء لنا , و نحن نملك كل شىء " ( 2كو 9:6 ,10 )



و من فوائد الضيقات أننا لا نتمسك بمحبة هذا العالم الزائل , مشتاقين إلى السماء

" غير ناظرين إلى الأشياء التى ترى , بل إلى الأشياء التى لا ترى.. لأن التى ترى وقتيه , أما التى لا ترى فأبدية " ( 2كو 18:4 )

و لولا الضيقات لتشبثنا بالبقاء فى غربة هذا العالم الزائل



و الضيقات التى نجتازها هى بمثابة علامات على الطريق

تؤكد أننا نسير فى الطريق الصحيح لأننا موضوعون لأجل هذا الهدف الأسمى ... و هو الأبدية

" كى لا يتزعزع أحد فى هذه الضيقات فإنكم تعلمون أننا موضوعون لهذا " ( 1تس 3:3 )



و بالضيقات يؤهلنا الله لملكوته

" فى جميع إضطهاداتكم و الضيقات التى تحتملونها بينة على قضاء الله العادل أنكم تؤهلون لملكوت الله الذى لأجله تتألمون " ( 2تس 4:1 ,5 )



إن الإنسان لا يكلل إلا إذا انتصر

و لا ينتـــــــــــصر إلا إذا حارب

و لا يحارب إلا إذا تعرض لضيقات تمتحن مدى روحانيته

و فى ضيقه الله " يقوده فى موكب نصرته " ( 2كو 14:2 )


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (17 مارس 2010)

جميل جدا يا happy angel
lلموضوع جميل  يحتوى  
  التعزيات جميلة 
الرب يبارك تعبك


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا يا فندم
ميررررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (18 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا هابي

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## MATTEW (18 مارس 2010)

*شكرا ليك التجارب فعلا بترجع الانسان لربنا 

سلام المسيح مع الكل *


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (19 مارس 2010)

> و الضيقات التى نجتازها هى بمثابة علامات على الطريق
> 
> تؤكد أننا نسير فى الطريق الصحيح لأننا موضوعون لأجل هذا الهدف الأسمى ... و هو الأبدية
> 
> " كى لا يتزعزع أحد فى هذه الضيقات فإنكم تعلمون أننا موضوعون لهذا " ( 1تس 3:3 )


فعلا للتجارب فوائد كيرة ومن اهمها الرجوع الى طريق الصحيح والرجوع الى محبة الرب 
موضوع جدا حلو 
شكرااا​


----------



## happy angel (6 أبريل 2010)

نور وسط الظلام قال:


> جميل جدا يا happy angel
> lلموضوع جميل  يحتوى
> التعزيات جميلة
> الرب يبارك تعبك


----------



## happy angel (6 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا فندم
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (6 أبريل 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *شكرا ليك التجارب فعلا بترجع الانسان لربنا
> 
> سلام المسيح مع الكل *


----------



## happy angel (6 أبريل 2010)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> فعلا للتجارب فوائد كيرة ومن اهمها الرجوع الى طريق الصحيح والرجوع الى محبة الرب
> موضوع جدا حلو
> شكرااا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2010)

*  من فوائد الضيقات أننا لا نتمسك بمحبة هذا العالم الزائل , مشتاقين إلى السماء​**حقيقى فعلا ان التجارب درس يمكن مش بنحس بيه اوووى واحنا وسط تجربتنا لكن بنستفيد منها وخصوصا انها بتقربنا اكتر من ربنا وبتديلنا خبره فى الحياه اكتر وبتخلينا ننضج اكتر ومنتمسكش بمحبة العالم الفانى
الف شكر ليكى يا قمر على موضوعك  الجميل
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## happy angel (12 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *  من فوائد الضيقات أننا لا نتمسك بمحبة هذا العالم الزائل , مشتاقين إلى السماء​**حقيقى فعلا ان التجارب درس يمكن مش بنحس بيه اوووى واحنا وسط تجربتنا لكن بنستفيد منها وخصوصا انها بتقربنا اكتر من ربنا وبتديلنا خبره فى الحياه اكتر وبتخلينا ننضج اكتر ومنتمسكش بمحبة العالم الفانى
> الف شكر ليكى يا قمر على موضوعك  الجميل
> ربنا يباركك *



*ميرسى لمرورك حبيبتى*​


----------

